# I got scissored at Bailey



## chiefton (Aug 3, 2006)

There is a small slot channel in Bailey (probably about a mile above deer crik) that I've been looking at for the last few runs and wanting to probe. The slot is far left in class 2 water, directly upstream of a large boulder (cottage size), and looks like fun. Yesterday I probed it and boofed through the channel and found one log with my chest and another underneath my boat facing the left shore. It was like being in a giant pair of chopsticks. The lower log is under the water and they intersect. I was heads up, upright hugging the log and my partners were able to push me out the way I came in. It would have absolutely been a problem if I were alone, or if they weren't looking. Thanks guys. This is a really benign looking spot, but really, it could go badly. I'll move it next time I'm there, it shouldn't take much.

Craig
9709038438


----------

